# CHILI anyone ?



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

For those of you who have lived in New Mexico , you know how true this is.
They actually have a Chili Cook-off about the time Halloween comes around.
It takes up a major portion of a parking lot at the Santa Fe Plaza . Judge
#3 was an inexperienced Chile taster named Frank, who was visiting from
Springfield , IL .

Frank: "Recently, I was honored to be selected as a judge at a chili
cook-off.. The original person called in sick at the last moment and I
happened to be standing there at the judge's table, asking for directions to
the Coors Light truck, when the call came in. I was assured by the other
two judges (Native New Mexicans) that the chili wouldn't be all that spicy;
and, besides, they told me I could have free beer during the tasting, so I
accepted and became Judge #3."

Here are the scorecard notes from the event:

CHILI # 1 - MIKE'S MANIAC MONSTER CHILI
Judge # 1 -- A little too heavy on the tomato. Amusing kick.
Judge # 2 -- Nice, smooth tomato flavor. Very mild.
Judge # 3 (Frank) -- Holy crap, what the [beeep] is this stuff? You could
remove dried paint from your driveway. Took me two beers to put the flames
out. I hope that's the worst one. These New Mexicans are crazy.

CHILI # 2 - EL RANCHO'S AFTERBURNER CHILI
Judge # 1 -- Smoky, with a hint of pork. Slight jalapeno tang.
Judge # 2 -- Exciting BBQ flavor, needs more peppers to be taken seriously.
Judge # 3 -- Keep this out of the reach of children. I'm not sure what I'm
supposed to taste besides pain. I had to wave off two people who wanted to
give me the Heimlich maneuver. They had to rush in more beer when they saw
the look on my face.

CHILI # 3 - ALFREDO'S FAMOUS BURN DOWN THE BARN CHILI
Judge # 1 -- Excellent firehouse chili. Great kick.
Judge # 2 -- A bit salty, good use of peppers.
Judge # 3 -- Call the EPA. I've located a uranium spill. My nose feels
like I have been snorting Drano. Everyone knows the routine by now. Get me
more beer before I ignite. Barmaid pounded me on the back, now my backbone
is in the front part of my chest. I'm getting sh*t-faced from all of the
beer.

CHILI # 4=2 0- BUBBA'S BLACK MAGIC
Judge # 1 -- Black bean chili with almost no spice. Disappointing.
Judge # 2 -- Hint of lime in the black beans. Good side dish for fish or
other mild foods, not much of a chili.
Judge # 3 -- I felt something scraping across my tongue, but was unable to
taste it. Is it possible to burn out taste buds? Sally, the beer maid, was
standing behind me with fresh refills. This 300 lb. Woman is starting to
look HOT ... Just like this nuclear waste I'm eating! Is chili an
aphrodisiac?

CHILI # 5 - LISA'S LEGAL LIP REMOVER
Judge # 1 -- Meaty, strong chili. Jalapeno peppers freshly ground, adding
considerable kick. Very impressive.
Judge # 2 -- Chili using shredded beef, could use more tomato. Must admit
thejalapeno peppers make a strong statement.
Judge # 3 -- My ears are ringing, sweat is pouring off my forehead and I can
no longer focus my eyes. I farted, and four people behind me needed
paramedics. The contestant seemed offended when I told her that her chili
had given me brain damage. Sally saved my tongue from bleeding by pouring
beer directly on it from the pitcher. I wonder if I'm burning my lips off.
It really ticks me off that the other judges asked me to stop screaming.
Screw them.

CHILI # 6 - VARGA'S VERY VEGETARIAN VARIETY
Judge # 1 -- Thin yet bold vegetarian variety chili. Good balance of spices
and peppers.
Judge # 2 -- The best yet. Aggressive use of peppers, onions, garlic.
Superb.
Judge # 3 -- My intestines are now a straight pipe filled with gaseous,
sulfuric flames. I crapped on myself when I farted, and I'm worried it will
eat through the chair. No one seems inclined to stand behind me except that
Sally. Can't feel my lips anymore. I need to wipe my butt with a snow
cone.

CHILI # 7 - SUSAN'S SCREAMING SENSATION CHILI
Judge # 1 -- A mediocre chili with too much reliance on canned peppers.
Judge # 2 -- Ho hum, tastes as if the chef literally threw in a can of chili
peppers at the last moment. **I should take note that I am worried about
Judge #3. He appears to be in a bit of distress as he is cursing
uncontrollably.
Judge # 3 -- You could put a grenade in my mouth, pull the pin, and I
wouldn't feel a thing. I've lost sight in one eye, and the world sounds
like it is made of rushing water. My shirt is covered with chili, which
slid unnoticed out of my mouth. My pants are full of lava to match my
shirt. At least during the autopsy, they'll know what killed me. I've
decided to stop breathing. It's too painful. Screw it; I'm not getting any
oxygen anyway. If I need air, I'll just suck it in through the 4-inch hole
in my stomach.

CHILI # 8 - BIG TOM'S TOENAIL CURLING CHILI
Judge # 1 -- The perfect ending, this is a nice blend chili. Not too bold
but spicy enough to declare its existence.
Judge # 2 -- This final entry is a good, balanced chili. Neither mild nor
hot. Sorry to see that most of it was lost when Judge #3 farted, passed
out, fell over and pulled the chili pot down on top of himself. Not sure if
he's going to make it. Poor fella, wonder how he'd have reacted to really
hot chili?
Judge # 3 -- No Report.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

I guess this has been around forever. Last version I saw was about a chili cookoff here in Texas. Never fails to get a chuckle out of me.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Heck--- I thought that was flat a** funny. Go ahead and call me a sissy, but when I see a piece of black pepper cook'in in something 40 yards away my mouth starts burn'in without even tast'in it.









Work'in down in N.M. last month taught me to take food with me. Most things in those fast food joints are HOT (at least to me). Sure would like to find a place down that way that had real beef instead of beans.lol.-------Must be a desert thing.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

catcapper said:


> Heck--- I thought that was flat a** funny. Go ahead and call me a sissy, but when I see a piece of black pepper cook'in in something 40 yards away my mouth starts burn'in without even tast'in it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Cindy buys pepper in two lb. containers if she can find them that big, I use so much of it, can't make food hot enough for me, she keeps saying -- taste it before you throw all that stuff on it HA!! Living in Panama and travelling so much in those countries kind of upped my heat requirements.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I grind my pepper fresh it's much more flavorful. I also grow my own jalapeno's and poblano's. I like them but have my limits on heat, and I'm not a chipotle fan.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Thats very good Don!









Some I've grown this year

hungarian hot wax









and I think a scotch bonnet


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

That's great Don. Thanks for the morning laugh !!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> Thats very good Don!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 The Hungarian is one of our favorites, great flavor, the second one I forgot the name but the Scotch bonnet is shaped like a habanero!!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I can't remember what it was Rick its off the top of my head!?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> I can't remember what it was Rick its off the top of my head!?


 We have over 200 pepper plants so when Cindy gets up she'll be able to tell me what it is.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Cool! Is the hot wax hot as I've never tried it before?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> Cool! Is the hot wax hot as I've never tried it before?


Just under a medium heat.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

But you said you now have no taste buds left!!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

LOL Just may set you afire.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> But you said you now have no taste buds left!!!!


 I never said that increased my heat requirements, second photo looks like a cherry bomb.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

If when you break wind there is an orangeish flame its mild, but if its blue its hot, and if theres just a hole there where there used to be pants--its nuclear


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

youngdon said:


> LOL Just may set you afire.


Hmmm......great!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

hassell said:


> I never said that increased my heat requirements, second photo looks like a cherry bomb.


I've had a hunt through mothers green house and found a tag saying red cherry (h) so you could well be right, what are they like!?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> I've had a hunt through mothers green house and found a tag saying red cherry (h) so you could well be right, what are they like!?


 I guess I should have added red, their hotter then the Hungarian.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Connection and power has been out since Saturday, hooked up the generator only to find out the cable connection was out, but it is back on now.

Then I read this and laughed my smokin hot arse off I thought I was going to pop an anurissim ( sp ?).

I love horse raddish eat it plain, fresher the better......but give me a hot pepper and I done. I would be #3 all the way !!!!!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

hassell said:


> I guess I should have added red, their hotter then the Hungarian.


Oh goody!


----------

